# Featherweight Unbeaten, Unassigned Fighters (Part 3)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*1)*








*Renato Moicano Carneiro – 5-0-0 - Brazilian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 23-2, Last Fought: Jun ‘11*
Jungle Fights veteran Moicano has just 5 career fights, but all 5 of his wins have been against extremely credible opponents. This can be seen in his opponents combined record of 23-2, which is impressive for a young guy (can’t find his exact age but he’s young). In just his 2nd fight he dominated veteran Joao de Souza (32-8) and followed that up with a submission of Eduardo Felipe (13-7). In his 2 most recent fights he has beaten Joao Nogueira (11-3) and Iliarde Belo Dos Santos (21-4). He fights out of Constrictor MMA team which houses UFC fighter Paulo Thiago and Rani Yahya. Moicano is tall for a featherweight which helps with his submission game. Although he’s yet to get a TKO victory, he also has a very good stand up game. He’s recently taken some time off to heal his injuries. 

*2)*








*Brandon Bender – 9-0-0 - American – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 22-4, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
After winning a comfortable Unanimous decision in his first fight in 2006, Bender has since rattled off 8 straight Submission wins – 7 in the first round - all coming by some sort of choke. A jiu-jitsu black belt, Bender has also trained Tai Kwon Do since a teenager and was a high school wrestler, so is extremely well-rounded. He has fought good opposition, and his opponents have a combined record of 22-4. The American fought his toughest opponent to date in February when he fought Marlin Wiekel (9-2), but of course Bender won it by Submission. As like most of the fighters at the top of this list, he trains out of a good camp in America alongside fighters such as Georgi Kharakanyan & Darrell Montague. 

*3)*








*Joey Gambino – 9-0-0 - American – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 15-8, Last Fought: Feb ’12 – CFFC Champion *
The young American has won all 9 of his fights and has finished 8 of them, with 5 coming by submission and 3 by TKO. In his most recent fight he gained a great victory over Bellator veteran Kenny Foster (9-4), winning a 5 round Unanimous Decision to win the CFFC Featherweight title. Before that he gained another impressive win over ROC fighter Eddie Fyvie (9-4). The 23 year old trains out of Tristar gym, alongside UFC fighters such as George St.Pierre and Miguel Torres, among others. Gambino was a high school wrestler, where he amassed an impressive 111-37 record. He brings this wrestling to the cage, and loves to get takedowns and work submissions and ground & pound. He is only 5’7” but is strong as a bear which makes up for it.

*4)*








*Noad Lahat – 6-0-0 – American – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-8, Last Fought: Dec ’11*
27-year old Lahat trains at top gym American Kickboxing Academy, which is home to many of the best fighters such as Jon Fitch, Cain Velasquez & Luke Rockhold. Training with such great fighters and coaches such as Javier Mendez & Bob Cook will do wonders for his improvement. Born in Israel, he moved to USA at a young age. A ground fighter by trade, he holds the extremely impressive achievement of winning gold in the 2010 Jiu-Jitsu World Championships in the brown belt No-Gi division. He has also impressivley finished all 6 of his fights, with 4 coming by his favoured Submission and the other 2 coming by TKO. 

*5)*








*Jordan Parsons – 7-0-0 - American – 21 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 14-9, Last Fought: Feb ’12 – CFA Champion *
On top of a 9-1 amateur record which included 6 first round stoppages, Parsons has racked of 7 straight wins in his pro career. The 21 year old has gone to a decision in 4 of his fights, and finished the other 3 in the first round. The American trains out of a great camp at Minnesota Martial Arts with fighters such as Sean Sherk, Jacob Volkmann & Brock Larson. ‘Pretty Boy’ is primarily a wrestler and was captain of his high school wrestling team for 3 years running. He fought as high as 170 pounds for his wrestling, but has dropped to featherweight recently after fighting most of his MMA career at lightweight. In his most recent fight he won the CFA Featherweight title with a hard fought 5 round Unanimous Decision victory over the previously unbeaten Danny Chavez (4-0). 

*6)*








*Mark Striegl – 9-0-0 - Filipino – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 18-10, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
The lone Filipino fighter on the Featherweight list, Striegl has fought for a variety of Asian promotions including URCC and LFC. He recently signed with the new Dare promotion, and will fight in their featherweight tournament. Striegl is half Filipino half American, grew up in Tokyo, and went to college in San Diego, so he has travelled the world! He wrestled in high school which gives him a good base for MMA, and loves to work a combination of takedowns & Submissions. 7 of his 9 wins have come via submission, including his last 4 fights. He has fought 7 times since 2011, and many of his fights have been on late-notice where he has filled in for an injury. He has fought at 139 pounds before so could possibly even make Bantamweight. 

*7)*








*Jon Shores – 10-0-0 - American – 30 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 26-17, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
American Shores lives in and has been fighting out of Japan for most of his life. The 30 year old serves at the US Navy base in Yokosuka, Japan, and he’s fought exclusively for the Pancrase organisation. He has fought extremely regularly, as all his 10 wins have come since September 2010. In August he won the Pancrase Neo Blood (Rookie) Featherweight Tournament by submitting Yoji Saiti (4-4) in the very first round. Shores is extremely well rounded and has shown his excellent top game, as well as power in his fists. His 4 TKOs and 3 Submissions show this. His next fight is scheduled for June against Tagumi Nakayama (16-13). 

*8)*








*Dustin Kimura – 6-0-0 - American – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 14-8, Last Fought: Aug ’11 – X1 Champion *
Dustin Kimura, the man with the most appropriate name for MMA, is just 22 years old. He has conveniently finished 5 of his 6 fights by 5 different submissions, though none via kimura! He has been fighting solid yet unspectacular opposition and his best win came when he won the X1 title, when he defeated the previously undefeated Sadhu Bott (4-0). Not only has he had the perfect start to his pro career, the Hawaiian was also 9-0 as an amateur which included 8 submission wins. The Submission star trains Gracie Technics jiu-jitsu, and although his stand up is poor he’s improving it by getting coaching by former WBO boxing champion Jesus Salud. 

*9)*








*James Jenkins – 5-0-0 - American – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-8, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
Jenkins fights for top regional promotion Ring of Combat, where he has had all 5 fights as a pro. He has finished 4 of his 5 fights, with 2 coming by Submission and 2 by TKO. Training out or Serra-Longo fight team under the tutelage of Matt Serra, he trains alongside UFC fighters Chris Weidman, Costa Phillippou and Al Iaqunita. The 26 year old was a high school wrestler and also held an 8-2 amateur record, which included 6 stoppages. In his most recent fight this February, he got a highlight reel TKO over journeyman Dwayne Shelton (9-9). 

*10)*








*Chris Fishgold – 7-0-0 - English – 19 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 14-12, Last Fought: Oct ’11*
The first of just 2 Brits on the list, Fishgold is also the youngest fighter on this list at 19 years old. A submission specialist, Fishgold has finished 6 of his 7 fights by Submission. Fishgold was also undefeated as an Amateur, Submitting every opponent. He is a jiu-jitsu purple belt, and his grappling achievements include winning the Advanced Ground Control Tournament at 87kg when he weighed just 75kg. Fishgold recently signed for top British promotion BAMMA, and for his first fight for the promotion he beat Jeremy Petley (5-2) by 1st round Submission. He was due to fight at the most recent BAMMA event in March but had to pull out due to injury. 

*11)*








*Anthony Gutierrez – 4-0-0 - American – 21 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-5, Last Fought: Sep ’11*
After going an extremely impressive 17-3 as an amateur with 9 wins by way of Submission, Gutierrez hasn’t hung about as a pro and has finished all 4 fights in the very first round. Just 21 years old, Gutierrez fights with top regional promotion Titan Fighting Championships, and is a new breed MMA fighter – his first taste of combat sports was when he walked into an MMA gym at 15 years old. In his 3rd fight he handed Cody Land (4-0) his first defeat due to strikes; and Gutierrez loves to get takedowns and work his Submission game and some GnP. An extremely tall Featherweight at 5’11”, Gutierrez uses his lanky frame to aid his submission game. For his most recent fight he trained at Team Alpha Male alongside Uriah Faber, Joseph Benavidez, Chad Mendes etc, so expect him to improve fast. 

*12)*








*Mike Wilkinson – 7-0-0 - English – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 11-9, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
Wilkinson made a name for himself in 2011 when he TKO’d one of Britain’s top prospects Uche Ihiekwe (3-0) in the very first round. He has also submitted Ali McClean, who fought on the most recent series of TUF. The Brit trains at ASW with UFC fighter Rob Broughton, and he’s coached by the experienced Paul Cahoon. After starting his career with 4 straight submission wins, Wilkinson has more recently gained wins by TKO and Decision. 

*13)*








*Nobuhito Irei – 8-0-1 - Japanese – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 10-8, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
Japanese fighter Irei is the winner of Deep’s MMA League Tournament, where he won the featherweight bracket by Submitting Jun Osawa (5-1). He trains at top Japanese gym Macho Dojo, which houses top fighters such as Hayato Sakurai. Another grappling expert, half of his wins have via Submission, with 2 by TKO & 2 by Decision. In just his 5th fight, he submitted the experienced Tsubasa Akiyama in just 73 seconds. 

*14)*








*Artur Rofi – 5-0-0 – American – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-7, Last Fought: Apr-12*
American Rofi is one of the tallest fighters on the Featherweight list at 5’11”. His size helps his submission game, and he has finished 4 of his 5 fights by Submission, with the other coming by KO. The 28 year old had a 12-1 amateur record before turning pro, with the lone loss to UFC vet Mackens Semerzier. In 2007 he won the amateur category for his weight class in the WKA North American Combat Sports Championships. He trains at Team Bittencourt Jui-Jitsu under the tutelage of Renzo Gracie, and is due to get a CFFC title shot in the coming months. 

*15)*








*Nick LoBosco – 5-0-0 - American – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-4, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
LoBosco has won all 5 of his pro fights, as well as all 4 of his amateur fights. LoBosco won the California Mixed Martial Arts Fighting Systems "Caveman Challenge" in 2009, an endurance challenge involving exercises such as tire flips, press ups & monkey bar. LoBosco was a standout wrestler at CBC and is now the assistant wrestling coach at Parkway South. The 27 trains at ATT Evolution, home to Tyrone Woodley, who also corners LoBosco. Although he hasn’t fought the most experienced of opponents, he won a decision over division 1 wrestler Corey Ace in his last fight this January. 

*16)*








*Gavin Tucker – 5-0-0 – Canadian – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-5, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
The only Canadian on the Featherweight list, Tucker trains out of Canadian camp Titan MMA. At 5’6” is one of the smaller Featherweights, and could look at a move to 135 pounds in the future. He however moved up to Lightweight recently in order to take part in the Elite Lightweight tournament, where he won his first round match. Growing up the 25 year old studied a mix of taekwondo, judo and wrestling, so he is a very well rounded fighter. 

*17)*








*Kevin Aguilar – 4-0-0 - American – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-5, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
Aguilar is a stand up specialist, and has ended all 4 of his pro fights due to punches. At just 23 years old, Aguilar had 15 amateur fights before turning pro, with a 12-3 record with 11 of the 12 wins coming by stoppage. In his most recent fight in November, he got an extremely impressive victory over the very experienced Nate Murdock (15-9), snapping his 4-fight win streak. 

*18)*








*Martin Buschkamp – 4-0-0 – German – 21 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-1, Last Fought: Jul ’11 – OC Champion *
Young German Buschkamp has made a cracking start to his career, and is already the Cage Fight Night Featherweight Champion. The 21 year old won the title in July 2011 when he won a 4-man, 1-night tournament, submitting each opponent in the first round. He has in fact finished all 4 fights by 1st round Submission, and his average fight time is actually just 90 seconds. Buschkamp was actually born in Sao Paolo, but brought up in Germany. Buschkamp started karate at 14, but has since moved onto jiu-jitsu, his new love. He is a protégé of UFC vet Peter Sobotta, and in 2011 he won bronze in the European Jiu-Jitsu Championships for his category. 

*19)*








*Jarred Mercado – 6-0-0 - American – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-15, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
Mercado fights for the ROC organisation, and the 28 year old has finished half of his 6 wins in the first round. Mercado trains out of the famed Grudge Training Center, which houses fighters such as Nate Marquardt, Shane Carwin and Duane Ludwig. Mercado wrestled at Northwester University, and has utilized his wrestling game well so far. He was also 2-0 as an amateur, both of which he won by TKO. The weakness is the strength of his record, as he is yet to fight anyone with a winning record. 

*20)*








*Grant Blackler – 7-0-0 - Australian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 10-8, Last Fought: Mar ’12 – Rize Champion & Fury MMA Champion *
The lone Australian on the list, Blackler has started off his MMA career with 7 straight wins and 5 stoppages. He won the Rize Featherweight title in by beating Shooto fighter Eiji Murayama (5-4); and followed it up by headlining the recent Fury MMA card in November to win the Fury MMA title. Blackler is a big Featherweight who loves to utilize his wrestling game, and uses regular takedowns in every fight to work Submissions & GnP. 

*21)*








*Nicklas Backstrom – 4-0-0 - Swedish – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-2, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
The lone Swede on the list, Backstrom landed on the MMA map this March when he upset veteran Sergej Grecicho (11-4), a fight which he took on just 1 weeks’ notice! Backstrom has fought for a variety of European promotions, including CWFC in 2011 where he beat Adam Edwards (3-1). His opponents have a 7-2 record, so he has been fighting decent competition considering his experience. Pretty tall for a Featherweight, Backstrom is still young so has age on his side too.

*22)*








*Sean Soriano – 5-0-0 – American – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-6, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
Soriano trains at one of the top camps in MMA – American Top Team, which is home to numerous UFC fighters such a Thiago Alves, Gleison Tibau & Thiago Silva. At just 22 years old, Soriano has already got 5 wins with 5 straight stoppages, with 2 coming by Submission and 3 by TKO. Soriano is one of the more well-rounded fighters on the list, with a good mix of stand-up, wrestling and submissions. 

*23)*








*Joe Barajas – 6-0-0 - American – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-3, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
Barajas is another Hawaiian, and has kept active since making his debut a year ago, fighting 6 times and winning each of them. Barajas is primarily a wrestler, who has big power in both his hands. He has finished 3 of his 6 fights, with 2 by submission and 1 by TKO. In his most recent fight he gained a good win over veteran Brody Harrison (8-6). 

*24)*








*Aram Khamayan – 5-0-0 - Russian – 20 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-3, Last Fought: Dec ’11*
The only Russian fighter on the list, Khamayan has finished all 5 of his fights, with 4 coming by Submission and the other by Knockout. In his most recent fight in December he Submitted Gala MMA Champion Michal Elsner (9-8). Khamayan fights for top Russian organisation Pro FC, and at just 20 years old the submission expert has a bright future.

*25)*








*Dustin Dell – 5-0-0 - American – 35 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-7, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
The oldest fighter on the Featherweight list, 35 year old Dell has finished all 5 fights, with 4 coming by Submission and 4 in the first round. In his 3rd fight he submitted the experienced Josh Buck (10-11). He fights for Crown Fighting Championships, and in his last 2 fights he’s got a pair of wins over Jud Marshall (1-1). 

*26)*








*Marian Kotlar – 8-0-0 – Czech – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-8, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
A winner of 8 straight wins, Kotlar has impressively finished 6 of his 8 wins in the very first round. Fighting out of one of the Czech Republic’s top gyms, Kotlar has fought twice in 2012 already. Although he has finished 7 of his 8 opponents, his record is severely dampened by the lack of quality opposition he has faced. At 23 years old the submission specialist has plenty of time to improve. 

*27)*








*Greg Forssell – 4-0-1 – Finnish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-7, Last Fought: Oct ’11*
After starting his career with a draw in 2006, Forssell returned to the sport 4 years later and has since racked up 4 straight wins. He has fought all his fights in a number of Finnish organisations, and has finished 2 of his 4 wins by Submission. His best win came last year when he beat Antti Virtanen (4-2). 

*28)*








*Johannes Isaksson – 4-0-1 – Finnish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-6, Last Fought: Sep ’11*
The 2nd Finn on the list, Isaksson is also 4-0-1 like his compatriot Forssell. Isaksson trains out of one of Finland’s top gyms ‘Mantan Sutemi’, and he’s been to the judges in 4 of his 5 career fights. In his most recent fight he fought for Finland’s top organisation Botonia Punishment, where he got a good win over Filip Macek (5-2). 

*29)*








*Zury Valenzuela – 4-0-0 – Peruvian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-4, Last Fought: Dec ’11*
The only fighter out of all 200 from Peru, Valenzuela has finished 3 of his 4 wins via Submission. He fights for Peru’s top promotion Inka FC, where he has fought twice in 2010 and twice in 2011. A Luta Livre fighter, Valenzuela got his most impressive win in August, when he Submitted Anthony De La Mata (4-1). 

*30)*








*Aleksander Georgas – 5-0-0 – Polish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 1-2, Last Fought: Sep ’11*
Georgas is a submission expert fighting out of Poland. He has finished 4 of his 5 pro fights, all by way of submission, and had a 1-0 amateur record to top it off. In his most recent appearance, he won the Tucholski Boxing Show 4-man, 1-night Featherweight tournament by submitting both opponents. He trains out of Akademia Sarmatia, one of Poland’s top camps. On the down side, the strength of his opponents has been poor, as the 5 fighters he’s fought have just 1 win between them.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Very high on Brandon Bender...Joey Gambino is also very good and just signed with the UFC.


----------

